# Goshin Kempo Jujutsu



## Mr. President (Apr 17, 2014)

While the term sounds quite generic, I do understand that many schools teach it, including Kevin Secours.

What I was wondering is whether the GKJ curriculum involves elements of Aikibudo, i.e the blending and momentum utilization in combat, or is it a more direct, force vs force, highly aggressive style. The balance between striking and grappling. Is the curriculum more about hurting your opponent, or about controlling him.

Is anyone familiar with this?


----------



## Chris Parker (Apr 17, 2014)

It sounds more than generic, it sounds convoluted&#8230; "Goshin" is self defence, "Kenpo/Kempo" is "fist law/method", "Jujutsu" is "yielding/gentle practical art"&#8230; with each of the three terms being related but different terms used in different systems for different reasons&#8230; to put it all together is just, well, odd. Goshinjutsu is one art (self defence methods/techniques), Kenpo is another, and Jujutsu is yet another. It almost sounds like "High School College University"&#8230; 

Does it involve Aikibudo? Only if Aikido or Daito Ryu was part of the make-up&#8230; and, from simply looking at the structure of the name, I'd doubt it. Are there aspects you'd identify, or recognise as "aiki" principles? Maybe&#8230; but I'd put that down more to coincidence than anything more deliberate or indicative of ancestry. It'll be a modern, Western system, though&#8230; so the only way to know would be to talk to whoever is using such terminology, and see what they're doing. It could realistically be almost anything at all&#8230; take that how you will.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 17, 2014)

Chris Parker said:


> It sounds more than generic, it sounds convoluted&#8230; "Goshin" is self defence, "Kenpo/Kempo" is "fist law/method", "Jujutsu" is "yielding/gentle practical art"&#8230;


So..A self defense system focusing on a fist gentle method..hang on..a fist method using self defense in a gentle..ok, I got nothing.
Except this




Looks to me like a generic, somewhat ineffective-looking self defense system, except that it likes to have two blue belt with padding beat up an orange belt with no padding during a grading test. Of course, I am slightly annoyed, so may be looking at the video with a skewed perspective.


----------



## Ram51sey (Jun 19, 2014)

GKJ is actually a very very effective art from what u can tell. I mean we all know the art being taught is only as good as the instructor, I have been practicing Combat arts for a long while now, my primary art being daito ryu. There are so many simularities between the two arts that its actually disturbing. I reckon you can say i am kind of biased about this topic though.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 19, 2014)

I am sorry but from what I saw on that video I have 6 year olds in the kids class that put more effort into their techniques 
all the attacks looked like they where in slow motion as well as the defenses
Now I admit I know nothing of the system but the video shows me nothing


----------

